# Discovery



## Bob S

Operated by BT Marine, the Luxembourg registered cableship *DISCOVERY* is seen outward bound passing Tilbury on the 17th February 1993.
Built 1990
8248 grt


----------



## Ian

Hi bob
i am almost certain that the DISCOVERY is now running for STOLT offshore serving the oil industry she was in wallsend drydocks about four years ago and she was under the stolt funnel marking .
cheers tom


----------



## gdynia

Tom
Thats correct shes with Stolt now sailed on her several times and is painted in Stolt Livery


----------



## Jeff Egan

This ship was a regular on the Tyne my records show that I Piloted her 28 times.


----------



## daveskents

*Here Today*

She was on the Tyne this week in our dock at Hebburn for thruster repairs


----------



## sam2182sw

hi she is now being repainted in the new colours of the new company ACERGY SAM


----------



## RayJordandpo

gdynia said:


> Tom
> Thats correct shes with Stolt now sailed on her several times and is painted in Stolt Livery


Is Andy Apopleby still old man on her?
Ray Jordan


----------



## gdynia

Roy
He was last year when I saw her last the other Captain Dougie Young moved into Office. Its still Stolts with a different name of company


----------



## Ian

Was Onboard Her About 4 Years Ago In Lieth Andy Was Old Man On Her Then,first Met Andy On Chiryu When We Converted Her At Smiths Dock What A Great Bloke.
Cheers Tom (*))


----------



## Clint

Discovery just signed a big contract to work in Brasil back end of this year.


----------



## RayJordandpo

tom nicholson said:


> Was Onboard Her About 4 Years Ago In Lieth Andy Was Old Man On Her Then,first Met Andy On Chiryu When We Converted Her At Smiths Dock What A Great Bloke.
> Cheers Tom (*))


 Thanks Tom. Andy and I go back a long way, We were together on the dive support vessel 'Ugland Comex1' Talking of Smiths dock, I was on the 'Flexservice 3' being lengthened there many years ago. Her sister ship 'Northern Installer' (ex 'UC1') went to Norway to be lengthened at the same time. Certain cynics were casting doubts over the wisdom of choosing Smiths. Guess what! after refit she was like a new ship, an excellent job whereas the 'Northern Installer' had all sorts of problems with leaks, vibration, cavitation etc. As I pointed out at the time the first ship ever to be lengthened was at Sunderland (although I may stand corrected on that one)
Cheers Ray Jordan


----------



## gdynia

RayJordandpo said:


> Thanks Tom. Andy and I go back a long way, We were together on the dive support vessel 'Ugland Comex1' Talking of Smiths dock, I was on the 'Flexservice 3' being lengthened there many years ago. Her sister ship 'Northern Installer' (ex 'UC1') went to Norway to be lengthened at the same time. Certain cynics were casting doubts over the wisdom of choosing Smiths. Guess what! after refit she was like a new ship, an excellent job whereas the 'Northern Installer' had all sorts of problems with leaks, vibration, cavitation etc. As I pointed out at the time the first ship ever to be lengthened was at Sunderland (although I may stand corrected on that one)
> Cheers Ray Jordan


Ray
Just heard from the Stolt guys down here Andy is still on Discovery but on leave they said.


----------



## RayJordandpo

gdynia said:


> Ray
> Just heard from the Stolt guys down here Andy is still on Discovery but on leave they said.


 I remember celebrating Andy passing his masters ticket. A curry then on to 'Bongo Club' (International - I'll have you know!) We don't skimp us Hull guys (although Andy is a "Yeller Belly"
Ray


----------



## gdynia

RayJordandpo said:


> I remember celebrating Andy passing his masters ticket. A curry then on to 'Bongo Club' (International - I'll have you know!) We don't skimp us Hull guys (although Andy is a "Yeller Belly"
> Ray


Hes lived up in Cleadon Village along time now Ray I believe. Last time I actually saw him was last year in Norway


----------



## Ian

hi ray smiths docks was a well known yard for big steel jobs and lengthening jobs i believe i am right in saying that when we lengthened the P L RUSS she was back to sea in 21 days the same for the MIDIBOY & MIDIBOY the chiryu was also a good result we also done the same on two ferries for atlantic steam, to name but a few we always built the new section before the ship arrived.
cheers tom (*))


----------



## Roverdrive

Hi Guys,
New on the board, and sorry to make this second post.
Andy passed away at the beginning of September 2007. He was on board the Acergy Discovery ( as she now is ) at the time, offshore Brazil.
He is greatly missed by all of us on board.

Mike Derrick


----------



## gdynia

Mike

I received the sad news from another SN friend working out in the GOM the saying is true the Good always go first.


----------



## Roverdrive

Here is a pic ( I hope ) of the Discovery in her new livery


----------



## phil007

does anyone remember stanford beckett, he worked at ugland and was the captain on one of their dive support vessels.


----------



## Rennie Cameron

*Discovery Build*

She was built under the subsidy deal and in Boelwerf, in Temse, Belgium. Hence the original Flag. She was bareboated to BT Marine which in turn split 180 days per year with Sub Sea Offshore. It was followed (in part) by Navigator which was only partially built when the Yard went bust. She was effectively a bigger sister and now the Seaway (I guess Acergy now) Eagle


----------



## RayJordandpo

phil007 said:


> does anyone remember stanford beckett, he worked at ugland and was the captain on one of their dive support vessels.


Remember Stan Becket very well, sailed with him on numerous occasions. He was killed when he fell between the quay and ship in Aberdeen.
Ray Jordan


----------



## shipmate17

Hi,
Think she is docked in Birkenhead now.


----------



## JAppleby

Hi 

Is anyone still active who have posted on this page who served on the discovery ?


----------

